# Looking for suggestions



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I just recieved a large enclosure for free... it measures 6'Hx5'Wx3'D. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could keep in there? It has a sturdy wooden frame with a front viewing area that is glass and the other 3 walls are metal screen. I have years of reptile keeping experience and many ideas bouncing around in my head but am having a hard time deciding, so that's where you guys come in... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

What were you thinking? Any ideas at all??? Maybe some albino blue tegus, like a small breeding trio?? A nice monitor setup would be cool and that size is pretty big.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> I just recieved a large enclosure for free... it measures 6'Hx5'Wx3'D. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I could keep in there? It has a sturdy wooden frame with a front viewing area that is glass and the other 3 walls are metal screen. I have years of reptile keeping experience and many ideas bouncing around in my head but am having a hard time deciding, so that's where you guys come in... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


What do you have now?

Are you looking for something exotic and rare or something that will make a good home in there for life?

Where do you live...b/c I know there are Reptile Rescues around that have some GREAT stuff....ask captherps and the other reptile guys here....they would have some good input!

*EDIT*

Just noticed your location...

There are some cool species out there and the size you may be able to keep a few smaller sized reps in there!
I like lizards myself more along the lines of iguana and chameleons.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What about just making a terrarium that houses various small breeds frogs and lizards etc?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Right now for lizards I have a veiled chameleon, a panther chameleon, and a chinese water dragon and for snakes I have a ball python, a blood red corn snake, and a kenyan sand boa. I was thinking about about another lizard or two or maybe even some type of tree-dwelling snakes.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds like the cage is not going to work well for most snakes, with the screen sides they will rug their nose untill its bleeding and the screen will not hold humidity which bloods need. sounds like the cage would be a good size for a iguana or a lizard like that


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

if its 6 feet tall I would get something that will use that space. Mabey a pair of sugar gliders or something? Those things are sweet!


----------

